# Rigid Forks?



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

I know about the debate and how some people feel about its being too much like bmx, But i like the idea and I think im gonna try it. Im between the short funn stiffy fork and the dmr trailblade 2 fork.

Has anyone used either fork? If I switch, I'll have a full-on street bike and I won't have to worry about anything very important being trashed on my bike. (I allready replaced the rear disc with a V).

The fork being replaced is a Z1 Lowered to 80mm


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

The trailblade is nicer but it is also more expensive I think. The funn is cheaper and good.


----------



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

All I need now is someone who wants my Z1


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

go for the funn, the fun has a 20mm through axle VS the trailblade is QR I have tryed bolth forks, they feel the same, the funn I think is a little more burly and looks a lot cooler than the trailblade. plus the funn has this wierd feel to it, its kinda undescribable, but its a good thing.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> go for the funn, the fun has a 20mm through axle VS the trailblade is QR I have tryed bolth forks, they feel the same, the funn I think is a little more burly and looks a lot cooler than the trailblade. plus the funn has this wierd feel to it, its kinda undescribable, but its a good thing.


Oh, I thought they were both 20mm thru axle, my bad...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

atom... you were right, TrailBlade II is 20mm thru and more expensive...


----------



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

Well the F.U.N.N. Stiffy firgid fork is on the way. I found a used one and its the long model so it should work out fine. It has the same axle to crown length as my Z1 lowered to 80mm. With that and the MacNeil seatpost&seat combo I ordered I should drop nealry 2 lbs from the bike.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds sweet! What bike are you putting the fork on? and Make sure you post pics when its built:thumbsup:


----------



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

Its going on a beanshee scratch


----------

